# Washing my V



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Upon the advice of a friend, I trained my V puppy to hop in the shower with me so I could bathe him when necessary. The problem I now face is that he loves it so much, he wants to hop in the shower with me every day. He is such a persistent little boy, that I give in and let him in the shower probably twice a week. He is not showing any skin problems thus far, but how much is too much?


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

It's the soap that dries out the skin, not the water. As long as you're not washing him all the time I think it's fine. But too much is always when you start noticing skin problems. We bathe Berkeley once every couple months (but wipe him down with unscented baby wipes every day) and his skin definitely dries out after his bathe with dog soap but it's always fine the next day.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Awwww that's a cute story. W doesn't like the shower - it's the only place he won't follow voluntarily


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup, it should be fine so long as you don't use shampoo on him. 

Scout only likes to go in the shower to steal my pumice stones. Strange dog.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

You should be fine since there's no soap/shampoo involved, as many others have pointed out. We bathed our boy and our GSP foster last night since the GSP smelled like the pound and our boy started to pick up the smell from playing with him. I also suspect there was a cleaning product used at the pound that was on the GSP which caused me to break out in hives. We only bathe a few times a year with ivory soap (our vet told us it has the right Ph for dogs) and give fish oil to keep his skin healthy and from drying out too much. I also will give scrambled eggs once a day for a few days after the bath since eggs help boost skin health as well. Both fish oil and eggs aren't bad things to give your pup regularly, but I make sure to do both when bath time comes around. If you're worried about your pup's coat drying out then I would work in the fish oil into feedings and it will help avoid issues.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

the "Showering with Vizsla" thread should include pictures : it would be a very popular thread IMO. Hold the human soap and shampoo. My guess is that humans could use dog safe soap and shampoo with no ill effects.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> the "Showering with Vizsla" thread should include pictures : it would be a very popular thread IMO. Hold the human soap and shampoo. My guess is that humans could use dog safe soap and shampoo with no ill effects.


Funny, rbd! During W's last "shower," my 4.5year old wandered in and asked what we were doing. Dad, who stands by to take care of post shower dry off quipped that "this is probably smthg you'll want to forget son."


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> the "Showering with Vizsla" thread should include pictures : it would be a very popular thread IMO. Hold the human soap and shampoo. My guess is that humans could use dog safe soap and shampoo with no ill effects.


I don't know, RBD. Have you seen some of the folks on this thread?


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice team! Looks like Nudge gets to enjoy a future of co-showering then 

Little did I know when I got this beautiful pup that I would never use the bathroom on my own again! Haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> the "Showering with Vizsla" thread should include pictures : it would be a very popular thread IMO. Hold the human soap and shampoo. My guess is that humans could use dog safe soap and shampoo with no ill effects.


Made me laugh, and recall a memory from a few years ago.
My husband only half read the label. It was a oatmeal shampoo, and had a price tag of $12 on it.
His thought was 12 bucks, must be good.
Later he told me "I don't think that new shampoo cleans the oil out of my hair as well as the other."
When I saw which shampoo he was talking about, I rolled laughing. It was the dogs, detergent free shampoo.


----------

